# Swine are Susceptible to CWD by Intracerebral Inoculation



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, July 06, 2011

Swine Are Susceptible to Chronic Wasting Disease by Intracerebral Inoculation

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/07/swine-are-susceptible-to-chronic.html




tss


----------

